# Nice Roads



## Shorty (Jun 12, 2014)

Anyone can drive the interstate and get where they wanna go. However, after a while, the interstates all look the same. Y'all know what I'm talkin' about, while they may vary depending on the area...still...the same. We have explored different ways to go from Florida to SE MN. 
Switched from I75 - I24 - I57 to 84 west out of Valdosta(after I get my DQ)  thru to Dothan then aiming north on 231.
Ended up being a nice drive, not that much traffic and more or less a 4 lane with few lights and didn't add that much time to the drive
...would like to find more routes that.
Florida to Minn...up to the northern Wisconsin to get away from the cell phone towers, over to the top of Lake Michigan and back again. (and yes, I do know what it smells like on an island with no cars) 

There must be some more nice smooth, scenic, back roads out there that some one has been on.
If ya know of any, let me know here.

Oh and there is a place in Illinois off of I39 that I have been searching to get back to for over 10 years. Its a road house type of restaurant that had license plates hanging all over the inside...
Anyone know if it?
...and the adventure begins...Aarrr


----------



## Shorty (Jun 12, 2014)

Ah Ha!!
Found it!
As a family we stopped at the welding shop just down the road in the late 90's, On the way out we swung into Busters to eat. At the time, my children were preteen, but for some reason this was one place that we laughed and had one of the best times. And you know how children have infectious laughs. The waitress told me to leave a tag for the wall but at the time I could not. Of course...being me, I just knew we could find the place again. HA... going through this area about once every other year, I was never able to find it again (forgot the name) until I used Google maps...There is was!!! VERY COOL...
I still have the plate for the wall, so I called...  no more plates on the wall under the new establishment...oh well...
..but now that I know where it is...maybe I'll duct tape it to the underside of a table 
Brought back great memories...


----------



## C Nash (Jun 21, 2014)

Shorty, we have scattered several MH tags on walls along our way.  Have no idea where.  LOL  Wish I had just held on to all the tags for future generations.


----------

